# how to give notice page for web client

## Net_Spy

Greetings to All,

I want a page to display on client browser when my client send a request for any url . Hope you got my point what I want. simply I need to give any notice or such news . My most of users does not go and read the notice they directly open their browser and start surfing it is the only way to make them read the notice , I only want that page to display for 20 sec . Looking forward for your kind response.

Regards

Net_Spy

----------

## Letharion

 *Net_Spy wrote:*   

> Greetings to All,
> 
> I want a page to display on client browser when my client send a request for any url . Hope you got my point what I want. simply I need to give any notice or such news . My most of users does not go and read the notice they directly open their browser and start surfing it is the only way to make them read the notice , I only want that page to display for 20 sec . Looking forward for your kind response.
> 
> Regards
> ...

 

I'm not very knowledgeable on networks, but I assume you'd need access/control over your clients outgoing router. Reconfiguring might not be entierly simple, so I'd suggest you provide more information about at what point in the network all your clients traffic converge.

----------

## Tekeli Li

Well, you might need a reverse proxy of sorts, advanced enough to track sessions and show up a dedicated page only when the session has started, and portforward all requests via port 80 to that reverse proxy, in your main subnet outgoing firewall. That sounds like the only viable solution to me, unless you reconfigure your clients' browsers and put startup page to an address with the notice, which is the optimal solution, heh.

----------

## Letharion

 *Tekeli Li wrote:*   

> You reconfigure your clients' browsers and put startup page to an address with the notice, which is the optimal solution, heh.

 

It should be possible to "extend" firefox with this "functionality", shouldn't it? Never tried, but why not. You could force everyone to have that start page, and then disable the adressbar for a few seconds.

----------

## Net_Spy

well this is not a solution ..

----------

## Letharion

You are gonna have to be quite a lot more elaborate than that if you want any help.

We've taken from our valuable time and tried to assist you, the least you can do is to explain further, if our suggestions aren't good enough for you.

----------

## Net_Spy

well it is quit simple im using squid for transparent proxy since most of the users dont read any notice on forum or local website then letter on it become a problem for me to tell these changes have been made now do this . The idea came into my mind to display that notification page on user's browser when they open their browser for surfing this is the only way to force them to read the updates or changes notification. This can be achive in hotspot but my scenario is not based on hotspot , Ive one dhcpd for ip and one is for gateway/proxy . 

 Regards

  Net_Spy

----------

## Hu

This seems like the wrong approach to the problem.  If users are ignoring the messages and the messages are important, let them.  When things break, point out that the message told them this would happen and that, if they had read the message like they are supposed to, they would be fine.  If the message is not important, then why does it matter if they ignore it?

Solving social problems through technical means is often difficult, and will usually be more trouble than it is worth.

----------

## Tekeli Li

 *Net_Spy wrote:*   

> This can be achive in hotspot but my scenario is not based on hotspot , Ive one dhcpd for ip and one is for gateway/proxy .

 

Given the nature of "browsing" and technology of DNS and HTTP requests, you really have only three options:

1. Setup startup page in client's browsers

2. Hijack DNS requests to port 53

3. Hijack HTTP requests to port 80 by a specialized proxy

The last two require port-forwarding on the LAN/WAN gateway. Hijacking DNS can also be done without port forwarding but you need to do some zone configuration magick and send all domains to the proxy.

There is no other way, currently, in this cyber-spacetime continuum (unless you write a virus and do any of the three options above, but on the client side).

----------

